# Revealing too much of your haunt online?



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

We have a website for our exhibit specifically, and there's a link to a blog with updates that anyone can see.
I originally planned on showing every update for every part of the exhibit.
I obviously don't mind showing you guys on here because none of you will be attending and also that's what this site is all about!
But recently I've gotten worried that if I put everything online and put up videos of the whole haunt, it'll ruin it for everyone!
Now I know the majority of people that go don't ever even think about looking up behind-the-scenes info about the haunt, but still.
Do you think it would be a bad idea for me to put up pictures and videos of the updates for our haunt?
ALSO, we plan to make a teaser video that won't give anything away the our school wants to broadcast in the morning announcements on the week that our haunt opens. That I will obviously put online, but after the haunt is over should I put up behind-the-scenes videos and walkthroughs? I'm worried that people will see how it all works and won't be as scared the next year.

If you got through this long post, thank you haha.
Let me know your thoughts on the subject!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Unless you are handing out flyers with your web site on it when people come to see your haunt, visitors to your haunt probably won't know about your web site. Only your friends and relatives and haunters online will see it for the most part. You could also create pages that can't be reached by a previous web page (no link on the page) and give the links only to people you want to see them.


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Erick wnk - Create pages on your site that are not linked to the main page. For instance create a page blackwoods.com/checkoutmyprop.htm and do not have anything on your site that people could click on to visit it. When you want to show something on the forum just say "hey check out my new zombie at:" blackwoods.com/checkoutmyprop.htm 
:zombie:


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Thinking about it from a marketing point of view: you want to entice the prospective customer without giving too much away.

Use that to your advantage... in your flyers or web site - give away a little - but then sell with out showing the big finale.

Now - way before you were born - and not so way before I was - there were the science fiction and monster movies of the 40's and 50's - even in the 70's with some schlock horror... The bottom of the movie poster would say something like - "You May Not Survive the Last 30 Second of Said Movie"

You know - it was just over the top marketing. So make something up that you think you can live up too with your haunt. Then hammer it home.

MAybe the teaser video is like Blair Witch - where at the end you turn around to see something run up on you but the camera can't make it out. Then it goes black with a scream.

Have fun with it.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Well the video we're making will be like a "And here's the- oh you can't see that yet. Not until you go through yourself. Moving on!" sort of thing. It should be pretty cool haha.
But yeah also you're right, most people won't go to the site unless they're looking for directions or something.

But still, after the haunt is over for this year would it be a bad idea to put up the videos of the full walkthrough and behind-the-scenes?
I have videos up NOW of last year's full haunt with behind-the-scenes and stuff.
I have a feeling tha tregardless of if people see that or not, they'll still be scared when they go. There's ALOT of "startle" scares so they'll still jump and stuff.
Do you think I should take down the 2006 videos and not put up videos for this year? Or do you think people would enjoy seeing behind-the-scenes?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Behind the scenes are always fun - I wouldn't take those videos off-line. Leave 'em!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Alright, they'll stay.
I think regardless, people will enjoy it.
MAYBE 5% tops will have actually seen the videos when they go anyway.
It's mostly for people who love Halloween, like you guys, who will see them.
Also I'm taking some nightvision videos this year of the reactions.
Those are HILARIOUS and I've wanted to do my own good one for a long time haha.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I agree with leaving the behind the scenes....even when watching vids of haunts, etc., it's never really like the "experience" when you are there with the atmosphere, etc.


----------

